# What's name of Insect ? Pls Comment !



## pinkermun (Aug 19, 2009)

it came from VietNam , I 's checked with family, friend, they didn't know the name of this insect ...Do you know ? also, please help to improve my skill . Thanks !

1






2





3





4





Thanks for visitting and giving your valuable comments .


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, have not idea what it is but that is one of the coolest bug I have ever seen. I mean check out them drummies lol.


How big it is?


----------



## ocular (Aug 20, 2009)

Nifty looking bug, does it naturally look that green though ?


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2009)

I collect lepidoptera and coleoptera - trying to remember the name - I'll be back


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2009)

Add: Got it! It's Sagra longicollis. Nice find!


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2009)

ocular said:


> Nifty looking bug, does it naturally look that green though ?



They actually do have that nice green shine [naturally]. Google Coleoptera and/ or Buprestidae (or other families/subfamilies that you can find) and you'll see the very many colors they have. I have a box full on my desk, I'll try to get some pictures soon.

They're usually around 20mm

I buy some from here: http://www.butterfliesandthings.com/specimendetail.asp?stid=3&rp=quantity&itid=3245&itemno=Sag130 

You can see they come in a few different colors. They're quite common and I believe even considered a pest in some areas - yet in some areas and to some people (AKA AMERICANS, haha ) they're awesome little creatures. A nice detail to anyone who collects.


----------

